# Roo Roo



## archiecat (Oct 28, 2008)

Thought I would post a couple of videos of my little friend, Roo

Randy Roo - YouTube
Old Roo - YouTube

She eats the bread we chuck out for the birds, is that normal?


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

Aww bless him, he looks really frustrated 
I would recommend getting him neutered and getting him a neutered friend.

As for the bread, can you not put it somewhere that he can't get to like a bird table?


----------



## archiecat (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm afraid, Roo is a she...! 

I was under the impression that she would destroy a new friend. We've had her for a couple of years now (she was always alone) - I thought that's what rabbits did?

The bread is fine, but I just wondered if it was normal.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

archiecat said:


> I'm afraid, Roo is a she...!
> 
> I was under the impression that she would destroy a new friend. We've had her for a couple of years now (she was always alone) - I thought that's what rabbits did?
> 
> The bread is fine, but I just wondered if it was normal.


Well in that case she needs spaying and then needs a friend, especially as 80% of does go on to develop uterine cancer.
Rabbits are very social animals so love company if they are introduced properly, not quite sure where you got the idea she would destroy a friend :huh:

No the bread isn't fine, too much can cause bloat which is extremely dangerous for rabbits, many won't survive bloat.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

shes beautiful

however i agree with bernie 
her hormones are sending her crazy the poor girl, leaving a rabbit intact is like us having PMT 24/7!
she needs spaying for her own health and welbeing, else she is increadably likely to develop uterine cancer, which is a very slow, very painful way to go, i lost one of my does to uterine cancer at just 3 years old! unfortunatly she came to me with it, and it was too advanced to spay her to save her

bread is also very bad for rabbits, it should be toasted before you feed it, and even then they should only be allowed a very small amount, every once in a while.

rabbits are increadably social and crave bunny company, once you have had her spayed i would suggest contacting a local rescue to find her an already spayed/neutered and up to date on their vaccination friend.


----------



## archiecat (Oct 28, 2008)

I do put the bread out of reach on the table but the fat pigeons do like to chuck it around a bit. We obviously don't feed her on bread! I just thought it was weird that she seems to like it so much. What about pears and peaches? She absolutely loves them too, are they bad for her?

I'll have to check to see if she's been spayed, cos I honestly don't know.

I've always been told that rabbits are territorial and would fight anything put in the hutch with them.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

archiecat said:


> I do put the bread out of reach on the table but the fat pigeons do like to chuck it around a bit. We obviously don't feed her on bread! I just thought it was weird that she seems to like it so much. What about pears and peaches? She absolutely loves them too, are they bad for her?
> 
> I'll have to check to see if she's been spayed, cos I honestly don't know.
> 
> I've always been told that rabbits are territorial and would fight anything put in the hutch with them.


Just by looking at her behaviour I can tell you now she hasn't been spayed.
Rabbits are territorial when left intact and not bonded properly, but if you neuter and bond properly you will notice a huge difference in her behaviour.

As for the peaches and pears they should also be fed in moderation because of the high sugar content (I presuming you actually feed her these things and you don't allow her to "find" them in the garden).


----------



## archiecat (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah, just as a treat. Not a whole fruit either!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i can tell you 310% confidantly, she is not spayed, her behaviour is not that of a spayed female, she is increadably hormonal and extreamly frustrated

rabbits are only teritorial when they are not bonded properly, my biggest group living together has been 12, of those only 3 were related, rabbits are extreamly social, who told you that they arent?


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

She looks quiet stressed and frustrated to me. Before i had my doe spayed she humped for England, was very flighty, stampy, destructive, and generally a slave to her hormones making her life pretty miserable tbh as she had a biological urge and desire that wasnt being fulfilled and it confused her.

She was just under a year old when i had her spayed, and already her uterus was showing signs of abnormality. Since the op, she has been a much happier and far more chilled out bun, and its improved her relationship with Norbert (her BF) ten fold.

Btw, feeding bread to birds isnt recommended. It contains next to no nutrients, and if fed on a regular basis can be detrimental to their health as they fill up on it, and dont leave room for nutritional and energy rich foods, and they become malnourished.
Apparently cake is better for them, although i prefer proper bird food myself.


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

She's really beautiful  but like the others have said she needs a friend. I have 4 together,my more recently added one is Jim,who i rescued from a small box,he had been neutered but was really depressed. I bonded him with my other 3 and his personality changed for the better over night. He now looks so happy and has a spring in his step which is lovely to see!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

poor love she needs a hubby


----------

